# Epsolm Salt for Mites?



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I recently visited a mans loft who has been raising pigeons for forty years. He mentioned that he never had trouble with mites because he used epsom salt in their bath water. Has anyone ever heard of this, I don't recall ever reading anything about it here on Pigeon-talk.


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

I use foy's bath salts plus I dip them in permectrin once a year never had a problem. I also add some diatomaceous earth sometimes to the floor of the loft.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

windycityflyers said:


> I use foy's bath salts plus I dip them in permectrin once a year never had a problem. I also add some diatomaceous earth sometimes to the floor of the loft.


Can I use the same DE that I have for my pool filter?


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Be sure the DE you have for the pool doesn't have any other stuff mixed with it (the other stuff is very likely to be bad for the pigeons). 
I had trouble finding any that was just plain 100% DE. 
I've seen recommendations to use "food grade" DE instead of plain old DE, but the only place I could find that was online.
A flyer I was talking to mentioned a pigeon magazine article sometime in the past year (I'm sorry I don't know exactly which mag or issue; he didn't say) that gave reasons against the use of DE...

YMMV!

If you do use it, wear your mask! Inhaling the dust can provoke silicosis.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rfboyer said:


> Be sure the DE you have for the pool doesn't have any other stuff mixed with it (the other stuff is very likely to be bad for the pigeons).
> I had trouble finding any that was just plain 100% DE.
> I've seen recommendations to use "food grade" DE instead of plain old DE, but the only place I could find that was online.
> A flyer I was talking to mentioned a pigeon magazine article sometime in the past year (I'm sorry I don't know exactly which mag or issue; he didn't say) that gave reasons against the use of DE...
> ...


I checked the box in my pool shed, and it appears that it only contains DE. I'm aware of the silicosis issue with DE. I make sure the kids aren't around when I charge the filter, and I don't do it on a windy day. I've actually started using cellulose fiber DE replacement except for start-up, as it has none of the health issues of DE.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

rfboyer said:


> ...reasons against the use of DE...
> ...
> If you do use it, wear your mask! Inhaling the dust can provoke silicosis.


One reason I would avoid using DE around birds is due to the fine dust they might inhale. Their respiratory systems are more sensitive than ours!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I've tried DE and haven't found it to be particularly effective. I've never heard of using Epsom salts. I haven't found bath salts to be effective either, though it may help in prevention. But if your birds already have mites and lice you will need something stronger. Permectrin or Malathion dip. I don't like using Malathion but it's very effective and keeps them bug free for about six months. For common feather lice Permectrin II should be sufficient. 

We had a bad problem with depluming mites last year and they were a real pain to get rid of. What finally worked was Ivermectin, the type you dilute in their drinking water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Permethrin poultry dust, or 5% Sevin poultry and garden dust works great. You can buy it at hardware stores, grain places, or most garden centers. Just keep it away from their face.


----------

